# Cattle leasing?



## THENNE (May 3, 2012)

I have an elderly friend and neighbor who mentioned purchasing several heifers from me "if he was able" as he put it in the spring to replace some older cows. I guess I'm wondering how it may be arranged where he leases heifers and a young bull he likes so he is happy and I retain ownership in case his health deteriorates etc. Trying to keep him "in the game" but want to be fair to both of us. Any suggestions/ideas?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have never know of anyone leasing cows. I know some who lease bulls.

The idea of leasing cows brings up a more questions than I could answer. Just too many variables to make me comfortable with the notion.

I can not think of a way to come up with a price her head on leasing a cow or heifer.


----------



## THENNE (May 3, 2012)

Thanks.That's what I'm contemplating. probably sell the heifers with first option to buy back if his health gets bad. How do they value lease price on a bull?


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Instead of leasing him the cattle, could you arrange for him to take care of the herd and share in the profits. Have his treat them as if they are his own (assuming you are comfortable with his practices in-general), and the profit sharing should be incentive to make the herd flourish. Either way, you would be taking on a lot of responsibility. I've done dumber things for older folks or young 'uns with a good work ethic that I want give a chance but still want to own the (sheep in my case).

'Course, he may not want your "charity" and still want to purchase if he is able.

If you no longer care to own them, sell them to him and they're his.

73, Mark


----------



## THENNE (May 3, 2012)

Thanks. Sharing the sales may be a better way to present it. I would normally not be looking to sell them but.....would give him something fresh to get out to check on each day.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

THENNE said:


> Thanks.That's what I'm contemplating. probably sell the heifers with first option to buy back if his health gets bad. How do they value lease price on a bull?


It makes sense for many people to lease a bull. If you calve for 60 - 90 days then you only need a bull for a few months.

My neighbor bought a bull and had to wait until it came off of lease. I believe he said the bull leased for $150 per month. Could have been $200.

Leasing heifers out would concern me for two main health reasons.

1) I feed my heifers different than mature cows. Heifers are still growing and also growing a calf inside. I would be concerned the person might not feed them as well as I liked. You do not want to end up with stunted heifers.

2) Heifers need more attention during calving season. If a person is not keeping an eye on them you could lose one trying to birth.

We have a local guy who will buy heavy bred cows in late winter/early spring and put them on your place. He sells the cows and calves in the fall and you split the profit.

There are very few people I would trust leasing heifers to.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I do this, but kind of in reverse. I have a couple people who bought COWS and I feed them, supply hay, mend fences, etc and then we share the profits. He supplies the land and buys the calves. We share in the butchering expenses and the beef.
Now its been more than publicly announced, I dont know sh*t about COWS  but I've been doing this a few years now. What you need to do is sit down and pencil out an agreement that works for both of you.
You are sot of doing is using his property to raise your cattle. Make it work that way. He gets to look at them, you get a chance to expand your herd. You both win. If both sides dont win, then dont do it.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> I do this, but kind of in reverse. I have a couple people who bought COWS and I feed them, supply hay, mend fences, etc and then we share the profits. He supplies the land and buys the calves. We share in the butchering expenses and the beef.
> Now its been more than publicly announced, I dont know sh*t about COWS  but I've been doing this a few years now. What you need to do is sit down and pencil out an agreement that works for both of you.
> You are sot of doing is using his property to raise your cattle. Make it work that way. He gets to look at them, you get a chance to expand your herd. You both win. If both sides dont win, then dont do it.


What kind of vaccine program are those cows on?


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Bonfire said:


> What kind of vaccine program are those cows on?


Mine have to get a three-way (rabies, whoopin cough, and distemper) before they are allowed into sports. Thissun's practicin to jump over the moon fer the skewl play, but having trouble with the cat/spoon thing.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Now thats funny!!! 

Dont forget the HPV vaccine.


----------

